# dry skin question.



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 7, 2007)

Do antibiotics dry your skin out??? I was just taken off the ones I was taking - and my skin has gotten very dry. 

I was thinking it was the no-fat diet I am on.

Any thoughts???????


----------



## Tina (Jul 7, 2007)

More than likely the no-fat diet. No fat at all, Sandie? Not even some olive oil?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> More than likely the no-fat diet. No fat at all, Sandie? Not even some olive oil?



Nope non. I'm hoping to have my gall bladder out within a month so I can get over this already. I have read I can have a little olive oil but I don't want to have another attack. No no no - not likin the pain at all.


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Nope non. I'm hoping to have my gall bladder out within a month so I can get over this already. I have read I can have a little olive oil but I don't want to have another attack. No no no - not likin the pain at all.




Sandie no fat diets are notorious for drying skin out.Is it possible for you to supplement with omega capsules? I've always found them to be helpful with keeping my skin moist..however you might want to check with your doctor first.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 7, 2007)

What about a massage with warm oil? Would that work?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Nope non. I'm hoping to have my gall bladder out within a month so I can get over this already. I have read I can have a little olive oil but I don't want to have another attack. No no no - not likin the pain at all.



A friend of mine went through the same thing and her skin dried out terribly as well. She had her GB removed and is now eating normally again.

You can have an olive oil party when you're healed.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You can have an olive oil party when you're healed.



great idea!!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 8, 2007)

Sandie a little olive oil will help you a lot..It shouldn't cause a GB attack at all..You do need some kind of oil in your diet for your colon's sake..A bit of oil will help your digestive system and keep you from getting constipated...


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 11, 2007)

I did get extremely dry skin, including eczema after having to take strong antibiotics. Not purty. Try cocoa butter lotion, Palmers is good. It helped me.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 11, 2007)

take a warm bath, then when you are damp, slather on some olive oil or coconut oil, cocoa butter is good also.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Friday (Jul 11, 2007)

My allergist recommended Eucerin Original for dry skin that kept contributing to itchy, scratchy rashes. It works a charm but takes some work to rub in and has absolutely no scent. I'd rather have something that smells good (Lush massage bars!) and use it more often.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Use Jergens Lubiderm.....Keri. Thats something that I don't suffer from is dry skin because I wash up with a lot of bodywash's that have Lanilin in it so your skin appears smoother


----------



## gypsy (Jul 13, 2007)

If you put about a cup of non-instant oatmeal in some cheesecloth and tie it up, you can put it in your bathwater while you soak and it will help with the dry skin. Oatmeal has been a wonderful agent for helping itchy, dry skin for years.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

THANK you all so much. I will be trying some of the lotions you all suggested. I am soooooooo dry. It's weird I have never been this dry.


----------



## marriednotdead (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you had your Thyroid checked recently? This can cause multiple problems, especially dry skin.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear! 

I also recommend Eucerin, Im amazed by that product! They have a new one out, Eucerin Calming Itch relief treatment which I absolutely love! 

Good Luck!


----------

